

Jambool, makers of Social Gold, officially announces Google acquisition - blueben
http://blog.jambool.com/

======
apgwoz
I've never heard of Jambool, but, I'd say that Google is getting very serious
about social gaming. First Labpixies to make games, Zynga partnership, now
monetization.

The question in my mind is whether or not they'll use all this to build social
games that do something meaningful like Image Labeler
(<http://images.google.com/imagelabeler/>), or whether or not they'll attempt
to flood us with worthless crap like FarmVille and Mob Wars.

------
DotSauce
I'm wondering why Social Gold and Facebook Credits are only focusing on
gaming. Does virtual currency have no other legal use? Take on PayPal already.

<http://www.dotsauce.com/2010/08/09/age-of-virtual-currency/>

